# Miscellaneous > Structured Query Language (SQL) >  SQL Code Beautifier

## guidomarcel

Hello,
maybe you are interested in this. 
I wrote a java applet on www.sqlinform.com which is a SQL Code beautifier. It is for all kind of SQL (DB2, ORACLE; Access, Informix, etc). The only thing you need is a Java Runtime Environment (which should be available in most cases). You can beautify SQL statements out of program code and / Or format them for Java, ASP, VB, PHP.
Regards
GuidoMarcel

----------


## ranga_xp

Heartily Congratulations for developing such a nice appliation.

Keep it up.

Shrirang :Smilie:

----------


## guidomarcel

Hi, in the meantime I added a free desktop version. Try it at www.sqlinform.com 
Regards
GuidoMarcel

----------

